# Meeting pictures



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey All, 

Do you guys take any pictures during meetings ? I understand that you had live aquascapes in the past. As out-of-towner member, I would like to see some proofs 

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*Pics*

I only took a few pictures (which sucked) and I had to leave the meeting early. Mike C. took pictures so maybe we could set him to post some here or on the DFWAPC site.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Ricky,

Please do !


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Bill Weber took pictures. 

Cheryl


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I did take o few Pictures however i did not take any of the new tanks. They were pretty cloudy after 14 sets of hands in them

Here is what I have...


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Last 2 Pics


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing guys !


----------

